# SSStrains



## old_toymaker (Nov 10, 2012)

I am getting ready to purchase track and switches. I am going to be using gargraves track and ross switches. My question has anyone ever purchased track from SSStrains there prices seem to be too good.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

old_toymaker said:


> I am getting ready to purchase track and switches. I am going to be using gargraves track and ross switches. My question has anyone ever purchased track from SSStrains there prices seem to be too good.


You're talking S scale?
Throw a link it is OK, http://www.ssstrains.com/

I never heard of them, ask a Mod to put this in the S forum. 
Flyernut or Nuttin but flyer might have delt with them.

In the S forum you will get more views, if we are talking S scale.
I think it is Flyer nut who knows and lives by Gargraves? He might be able to get you a good deal straight from them?


----------



## old_toymaker (Nov 10, 2012)

*ssstrains*

I am running O gauge and according to there add they have S,O,and G as well as 2 rail O. Just wondering if anyone had bought track from them


----------

